# Crossbow - 1st Shot with NAP Thunder Broad-head



## Chris-Chris (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey Guy

Still playing with my new crossbow..

A Wicked Ridge - Invader

Field point are dead center at 20 and 30 yards

Thought you might like to see the 1st. shot with a broad-head

@ 30 yards... NAP 100 grain Thunder 3 blade


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

nap makes great products, glad to see they are flying well for you. are you shooting the aluminums or carbons? looks like you are getting ready to get out in the woods.


----------



## Chris-Chris (Feb 10, 2007)

I got the Wicked Ridge brand aluminum arrow...

Did a little research and read that several people said it was best to use the branded arrows to see if the bow performed as advertised...

the bow perfoms as advertised and some!!!


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

the 2219's fly very well, perfect in fact but i have buried a carbon 6" deep in the ground on complete pass through and salvaged the arrow to be hunt with another day. if it had been and aluminum it would be trash. if you ever want to go carbon just stick with the tenpoint/wicked ridge oem's and you'll be very pleased.


----------



## Chris-Chris (Feb 10, 2007)

thanks

I want to pick up a package of those carbon arrows

but I was not sure the weight and other specs. were the same as the carbon ones...?

I also read on several crossbow forums that - that even though the carbon arrows are more durable - they are thought to be bad for high power bows - as they don't absorb or dampen the shooting forces as well as aluminum - interesting thought but not sure I agree.....

plus I don't think I will put that many shoots through it anyway....


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

Looks good. I am taking my new 10 Point down to Sargent this weekend to shoot and get familiar with it.


----------

